# Nucraft Model 100 Cast iron Router Table Insert



## empty5853 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hello,
I just picked up (stole ; ) at an auction a very nice cast iron router table with cast iron legs on a custom built wood cabinet. It’s a Nucraft Model 100. The only thing is it’s missing the table insert. I know I can make my own but before I do that I was hoping to get one already made with all the different sizes inserts (if possible). It’s an odd size at exactly 9” x 11” x 3/8” thick. I believe the company is long out of business but does anyone know of some other company that might carry the insert? Otherwise my other option is to buy a 9×12 and modify it or make one.

Thanks for any help.

Vr
Mark T.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Mark; welcome!
Thanks for filling out your profile. Nice shop!!! _*drooling*_


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mark, 3/8" thickness suggests the mounting plate was phenolic. All the aluminum plates I have seen are 1/4". That extra 1/8" could be room for through the table leveling screws with lock nuts like on the General Excalibur cast iron table. Are there threaded holes around the rim?

I think you are looking at a custom plate.


----------



## empty5853 (Sep 13, 2015)

Mike said:


> Mark, 3/8" thickness suggests the mounting plate was phenolic. All the aluminum plates I have seen are 1/4". That extra 1/8" could be room for through the table leveling screws with lock nuts like on the General Excalibur cast iron table. Are there threaded holes around the rim?
> 
> I think you are looking at a custom plate.




Hey Mike,

Yes, there are (4) - 1/4-20 threaded holes around the edge, one in each corner. I found a few pictures of one that's just like mine.
Mine doesn't have the router plate of course.

I was hoping maybe the company that bought out Nucraft was still making the table or the router plate but having no luck in finding them. My next step is to make my own. Not a big deal. 
Thanks for the responses.

Mark T.


----------

